# Possible Pierce Trade Destinations?



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/sports_bg.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/sports_bg.gif" width="100%"></td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="2" width="100%"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr> </tbody></table>
> If Pierce were to go, here's some possible destinations​
> By *Mark Murphy*
> Thursday, May 12, 2005 - Updated: 06:04 AM EST
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow...shall we give this team more than 3 months? This team has a great present, and an even better future. 

Anyone wanna get a job at the Globe or the Herald? There must be a "apply" button online...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Anyone wanna get a job at the Globe or the Herald? There must be a "apply" button online...


:laugh:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

is it just me or am i the only person that didnt know michael redd was 6-6...i thought that was a typo at first but i checked nba.com and it said the same thing...i swear he doesnt looke a cm over 6-3


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Wow...shall we give this team more than 3 months? This team has a great present, and an even better future.
> 
> Anyone wanna get a job at the Globe or the Herald? There must be a "apply" button online...



im with ya' aqua. we want to just trade away a guy who finally started to buy into the system. i dont liek it they need more time; after next year if they don't produce, then we start thinking of trading guys away or whatever, but even then i mean damn...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If there's a good offer, you have to take it. I have a feeling Ainge won't be calling people to offer Pierce. I also have a feeling that people will be calling Ainge to make offers for Pierce. Not really sure what I would prefer at the moment.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The writer of that article clearly has no clue saying Michael Redd is determined to sign elsewhere, EVERY TIME he's been asked Redd has said he wants to stay a Buck if any way possible...that is why the Bucks traded Keith Van Horn at the deadline for pretty much nothing, to clear cap space, it's also why the traded Mike James whom they loved.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm surprised the Herald didn't also include Nick Van Exel and the No. 35 overall.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

it would actually be NVE travis outlaw the # 35 for peirce we might add picks...good deal


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis, Cato (expiring), and Stevenson for Pierce and LaFrentz?

Francis, Banks
Allen, West
Davis, Stevenson, 1st rounder
Walker, Jefferson
Blount, Cato, Perkins


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Francis, Cato (expiring), and Stevenson for Pierce and LaFrentz?
> 
> Francis, Banks
> Allen, West
> ...


uh Stevenson = junk
Cato = servicable junk
Francis = team cancer & ball hog

No thank you


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No, the main part of a proposed Portland Trailblazer deal (not including Telfair) that involves Paul Pierce (and both our second rouners) would be their #5 selection in this year's draft (to go along with Nick Van Exel, Travis Outlaw, and the #35. 

This way, we could trade our two first-round picks (#5 and #18) to Toronto for their two-first round picks (#7 and #16) and either a future first or #42.

Of course, this is all speculation.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

i like that even better...then we get martell webster :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

FatMike58 said:


> i like that even better...then we get martell webster :banana:


Why Martell Webster? Because he can hit threes? Or because he chucks them up at a faster pace than Quentin Richardson? Francisco Garcia is a better prospect, in my opinion. I wouldn't go after Webster even with the #18.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

sisco stinks :curse:


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

whatcha think about Azubuike....2nd round not 1st


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Pierce and Blount for Wally, cassell, hassell, and future first round pick! :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Or Pierce and LaFrentz for Wally, Cassell, kandi and a future first round pick! :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

sheefo, both are bad deals there.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Or Pierce and LaFrentz for Wally, Cassell, kandi and a future first round pick! :biggrin:


I wouldn't do any deal with Minnesota (even though Cassell, and Olowokandi have expiring contracts) that doesn't involve Kevin Garnett (not going to happen).


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

so whattabout Kelenna?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

FatMike58 said:


> so whattabout Kelenna?


No outside shot. Bad rebounding ability. Not too good of a scorer (streakier than JR Bremer). He should've stayed in Kentucky for another season. I don't think he will be drafted.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

avg outside shot just as good rebounder as pp more potential than plus he could step right in with his body...i agree he is really streaky but he can still score in bunches


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sheefo..just wondering if you realize that ebi played 2 games this year...ur congradulating him for his 2004-2005 season numbers but for 2 games?!...im hoping thats a joke


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

Hopefully he goes no where. I'm with whoever said that keep PP here for at least another year and let the team grow together (sans Payton and maybe Walker).

As for the draft, whoever keeps talking about a High Schooler, be carefully what you wish for. They don't all pan out and I get a feeling there's going to be a few drafted in this years draft and a number of them are going to be duds. 

Also, I think we can all agree that the DA and the Celtics had a GREAT draft the last 2 years...that luck won't last forever. Temper your expectations and it won't feel so bad if we draft a dud.

I say we get Johan from France.

lastly, who's a better prospect Garcia or dude from NC State?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce = Stay
Walker = Resign
Payton = If healthy come, back

If these 3 players were to return and the team stay together A very deep playoff run would be in place...If blount were 2 leave and we get more youth it would be even better...


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

overall garcia prolly is...but i hate him and i would love julius hodge cuz he can play 3 differnet positions and he was the acc player of the year


----------



## NEBallers34 (May 12, 2005)

true Hodge can play all 3 positions and he is also a good shooter and does a great job at taking it to the hoop and can create many shots. :cheers:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

MindzEye said:


> Pierce = Stay
> Walker = Resign
> Payton = If healthy come, back
> 
> If these 3 players were to return and the team stay together A very deep playoff run would be in place...If blount were 2 leave and we get more youth it would be even better...


i say it's a no brainer, keep all 3. they will have a good season next year if they have the whole 82 games to work together as a unit.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> i say it's a no brainer, keep all 3. they will have a good season next year if they have the whole 82 games to work together as a unit.


....ok uhh no the only one they even THINK about keeping is peirce...i would love to see gary stay a celtic but the future is just too bright BIG Al = NOW :gbanana:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Wow...shall we give this team more than 3 months? This team has a great present, and an even better future.


Agreed, this is just overreacting to losing in the first round, IMO. I would like to see the team stay together for at least another year and then see if a trade is needed.




> Anyone wanna get a job at the Globe or the Herald? There must be a "apply" button online...


:laugh:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

MindzEye said:


> Pierce = Stay
> Walker = Resign
> Payton = If healthy come, back
> 
> If these 3 players were to return and the team stay together A very deep playoff run would be in place...If blount were 2 leave and we get more youth it would be even better...


I think the only thing the team should do is trade Blount. I don't care what they get in return. Other then that they should keep the team together for at least a year before making an drastic changes.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i say no to all accounts

there is absolutely no reason to trade pierce unless we're going to get a player better than him in return. there aren't many players better than pierce in the league, and those who are aren't often traded.

i would do a pierce-artest deal if we could get some decent throw ins (artest is a better player but pierce has more value for being not insane).

that blazers deal blows...who wants the 5 pick??? there is one stud in the draft (paul), 2 guys who should be damn good (deron and marvin), and one guy who someone will waste a good pick on (bogut). once you get to 5 you're looking at either a foreigner (vazquez or andruskdfesifseuchscus)- no thanks, chris taft- no thanks, or a high school swingman who will be fortunate to ever be good enough as pierce (webster or green). there's just no way that's a good move and i highly doubt that this will happen.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Premier said:


> I wouldn't do any deal with Minnesota (even though Cassell, and Olowokandi have expiring contracts) that doesn't involve Kevin Garnett (not going to happen).


ditto


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How about:

Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Vlade Divac
Stanislav Medvedenko

for 

Pierce
Banks 

:makeadeal :makeadeal :makeadeal :makeadeal


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rawse said:


> I'm surprised the Herald didn't also include Nick Van Exel and the No. 35 overall.


:laugh: :rotf: :laugh:

When did Big John become the GM of the Celtics?


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> How about:
> 
> Caron Butler
> Chucky Atkins
> ...



How about:

Kobe Bryant
Lamar Odom

for

Justin Reed
Mark Blount
pick 53 in this year's draft


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

here's the first pierce trade rumor that i've heard that i've actually liked:

pierce

for

maggette
wilcox
pick #8

there's no guarantee that the clippers would do that...but paul pierce is a name brand player that will sell tickets...and that is the first priority for the clips.

if we don't get a deal like this i don't see why we would ever trade pierce though...what is the rush to get rid of him? do we need the novelty of a new player who is worse than him? what is wrong with his game?


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

agreed


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> if we don't get a deal like this i don't see why we would ever trade pierce though...what is the rush to get rid of him? do we need the novelty of a new player who is worse than him? what is wrong with his game?


Lets see, selfishness, childishness, excessive turnovers, poor shot selection, poor attitude, etc. Personally the faster they get rid of Pierce the better I like it and I don't particularly care who they get in return. The longer we keep him the lower his trade value is and I don't see him turning things around and playing like he is capable of so ship him out and sink or swim with the young guys. There's no denying that Pierce has talent, but more and more he is acting like a spoiled brat and I don't want him dragging the young guys down with that kind of attitude.

After the playoff game when Antoine was suspended I actually had hopes that he had finally seen the light and would return to the typw of play he was showing on a regular basis a few years ago, then he turns right around and is a total embarrassment to both himself, the organization, and the fans in game 6.

I've said before, sometimes the best way to improve is addition by subtraction. You may not get equal talent back in a trade for Pierce, but if you get a true team player without the piss poor attitude I think the team would be better off.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> How about:
> 
> Kobe Bryant
> Lamar Odom
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> here's the first pierce trade rumor that i've heard that i've actually liked:
> 
> pierce
> 
> ...



I would do this trade in a second, all day long every day of the year! Corey Maggette is as good already as Pierce but he's younger and has a better attitude. Wilcox is a solid bench prospect and the #8 pick would land us someone useful.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

backwoods- i know pierce isn't the perfect personality...he can't be everything you want him to be...but at the same time a) he's one of the 20 best players in the league and b) there are only a handful of stars in the league who do have a personality which isn't worth complaining over...duncan, garnett, lebron, wade, and after that there aren't many.

if we're forcing a trade, either we're going to bring in someone equally or moreso cancerous or we're going to bring in someone significantly worse.

and another important thing to remember is that out of most people that we're looking into acquiring for pierce, we just don't hate them yet because they haven't been under the spotlight in beantown. the novelty of a new player is always exciting but after they spend some time being one of the best players on your team, you find things to hate about them (or things to hate about them find you). as a player there is nothing to dislike about his game...he is a good passer, good rebounder, a VERY efficient scorer, he doesn't get many turnovers...you just gotta learn to live with his personality


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i wouldn't say that maggette is quite as good as pierce and i'm sure he has his personality flaws as well, but you gotta love his game. he is a free throw machine (he attempted 10 a game this year) and he hits over 85% of them. i love that about his game. and getting a guy who is a couple years younger yet already developped is always a plus.

wilcox and the #8 both carry enough value to make the trade easily favor us. i would love to see danny pull this move, especially if we could package the 8, 18, and banks or west to move into the top 3 and pick up chris paul.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

felton is so much better than paul...we should wait a few years and pick up Rajon Rondo


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> backwoods- i know pierce isn't the perfect personality...he can't be everything you want him to be...but at the same time a) he's one of the 20 best players in the league and b) there are only a handful of stars in the league who do have a personality which isn't worth complaining over...duncan, garnett, lebron, wade, and after that there aren't many.
> 
> if we're forcing a trade, either we're going to bring in someone equally or moreso cancerous or we're going to bring in someone significantly worse.
> 
> and another important thing to remember is that out of most people that we're looking into acquiring for pierce, we just don't hate them yet because they haven't been under the spotlight in beantown. the novelty of a new player is always exciting but after they spend some time being one of the best players on your team, you find things to hate about them (or things to hate about them find you). as a player there is nothing to dislike about his game...he is a good passer, good rebounder, a VERY efficient scorer, he doesn't get many turnovers...you just gotta learn to live with his personality


Players I think are better than Peirce or equal to Peirce in talent. I would take any of these guys in a deal for Peirce now, other than those with a note in parenthesis.
1. Kevin Garnett
2. Tim Duncan
3. Shaquille O'Neill
4. Allen Iverson
5. LeBron James
6. Dirk Nowitzki
7. Jason Kidd
8. Steve Nash
9. Amare Stoudemire
10. Jermaine O'Neill
11. Baron Davis (but he is too injury prone)
12. Peja Stojakovich
13. Chris Webber
14. Shawn Marion
15. Ray Allen
16. Vince Carter (but he has a lousy attitude also)
17. Kobe Bryant (too much of a nut case)
18. Tracy McGrady
19. Dwyane Wade
20. Yao Ming
21. Mike Bibby
22. Elton Brand
23. Ron Artest (but he is a headcase)
24. Corey Maggette
25. Manu Ginobli
26. Stephon Marbury (he is a team cancer, would not want him)
27. Carmelo Anthony (PP the second would not want him)
28. Brad Miller
29. Zydrunas Ilgauskas
30. Larry Hughes
31. Ben Wallace
32. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
33. Dwight Howard
34. Emeka Okafor
35. Pau Gasol
36. Andrei Kirolenko
37. Carlos Boozer
38. Michael Redd
39. Antawn Jamison
40. Lamar Odom (injury history would bother me too much)

So, do I think Peirce is a top 20 player these days? NO, some of these guys I only think are EQUAL to Paul, not better but their attitudes are better and the talent is close to equal so I'd take them. Frankly I've had enough of Paul.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i agree with these: KG, duncan, shaq, iverson, lebron, dirk, amare, jermaine, marion, kobe, t-mac, wade, artest 

these guys are disputable: kidd, nash, baron, yao, bibby, big ben, brand, kirilenko, ginobili, maybe a few others that i missed

the rest of that list is ridiculous

peja- less points on more shots, less rebounds, less assists, less blocks, less steals, plus has a rep for choking in the playoffs...what's better about this guy?

larry hughes- the guy whose always hurt, the guy who celtics fans were THRILLED to see philly pick to allow us to get pierce, the guy who just had his first excellent year in his contract year and who will get paid big money and then not have any reason to play at this level anymore?

michael redd- anything that redd can do, pierce can do better. nothing more needs to be said here

shareef f'in abdur-rahim- ***? he has never even made the playoffs in his career? ***? he is a character guy and a decent player, but at this point, he is just someone who won't hurt your team by being in your starting lineup. paul pierce is an NBA star. he is infinitely better than reef.

chris webber- do i even need to say anything here?

emeka- OVERRATED. what people see is that he averaged 15 and 10 as a rookie and figure that he's a star. what they don't see is that SOMEONE has to score for the bobcats and SOMEONE has to pull down boards for this team. primoz f'in brezec averaged 13 and 7.5 on this team. furthermore, emeka was a polished player out of college and isn't going to get that much better. he is nothing more than a solid big man and the magic made the right decision getting dwight howard.

antawn jamison- another good player who just isn't a star like pierce is. if he was as good as pierce, the wizards would have been better than the celtics this year (indisputably better)


then these guys are almost as good as pierce but you just can't say they're equal or better: marbury, allen, ilgauskas, maggette, odom, boozer

you are severely underrating pierce. without him the celtics are competing with the hawks for the top pick in the lottery every year out of these last 4.

No Masking - Whiterhino


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> i agree with these: KG, duncan, shaq, iverson, lebron, dirk, amare, jermaine, marion, kobe, t-mac, wade, artest
> 
> these guys are disputable: kidd, nash, baron, yao, bibby, big ben, brand, kirilenko, ginobili, maybe a few others that i missed
> 
> ...


You think I'm severely underrating Pierce, I think you are SEVERELY overating Pierce...I have had it with his attitude, his lack of leadership, and his selfish play. I'd much rather keep Antoine and his "quirky" game than Pierce at this point. You can disagree all you want, that is My opinion on the matter, I would take any of those guys without a remark on them, in a deal for Pierce right now in a split second, all day long.
Jamison - was 6th man of the year last year, was an all-star this year, and the Wizards were better than the Celtics this year for almost the entire season and they don't have much of a supporting cast like the Celts did outside of Hughes and Arenas.
Peja - HE fades in the playoffs???? Um at least he doesn't get ejected in game 6 when his foul shots are the game and then wear a dumb brace around his head! 
Hughes - not always hurt, very good player, and still getting better.
SAR - Having played on losing teams has nothing to do with his talent. Elton Brand has always been on losing teams is he a loser? I think not.
Webber - Yes he has injuries but he's still a good player and when healthy a dominating player.
Emeka - Not overated, a rookie who was double teamed all season on the worst team in the league but still averaged a double double and his back is healthy. I'd take it all day long, especially since he's got a GREAT attitude, unlike Paul.
As for competing with the Hawks for the top lottery pick, you have got to be kidding. First off we'd have gotten something for Paul and wouldn't have had his bad attitude. We'd still have all our young guys and we'd still have had Antoine, Ricky, Gary, Raef, etc....No we would not be competing for the top pick in the draft. Trading Paul now while he still has some trade value before his attitude causes his value to hit rock bottom would be wise.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> You think I'm severely underrating Pierce, I think you are SEVERELY overating Pierce...I have had it with his attitude, his lack of leadership, and his selfish play. I'd much rather keep Antoine and his "quirky" game than Pierce at this point.





whiterhino said:


> Trading Paul now while he still has some trade value before his attitude causes his value to hit rock bottom would be wise.



AMEN!!!! There's no way that Pierce is a top 20 player IMHO. A top 20 talent maybe (very debatable though), but talent is worthless if you waste it the way he does. As far as I am concerned he is a disgrace to the uniform. I've been a Celtic fan since the days of Havlichek, Cowens, etc. and he couldn't carry their jock! I would rather have a player with less talent but who plays team ball than a "superstar" who seems to think he should be given everything without working for it or earning it. The sooner Pierce is wearing another uniform the better I will like it.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i seem to recall pierce being far and away the best player in game 6 and getting ejected on 2 bull**** technical calls. and i'm pretty sure he was ranked 4th in efficiency for the playoffs this year behind wade, t-mac, and marion.

6th man of the year is never award that pierce will ever be in contention before cause he's too ******* good to come off any bench.

since his first 2 seasons, hughes has missed less than 15 games once when he played in 73 a few seasons ago. he's hurt pretty damn often. and his 04-05 season is just screaming "CONTRACT YEAR! CONTRACT YEAR!" did we not learn out lesson from blount?

webber is far past his days of being dominating...the kings were willing to trade him for freakin kenny thomas, brian skinner, and corliss williamson. that alone shows how low his value is right now.

shareef is a good guy who has put up good numbers because SOMEBODY has to put up numbers when you're on a ****** team. plus, put pierce on a team with bibby and a bunch of stiffs and they'll make the playoffs rather than being a doormat. see: boston celtics of 01-02 and 02-03 (aside from toine NO HELP for paul)

and you misunderstood my comment about pierce...i meant if we just removed him from the team, as opposed to trading him in return for value, we would have sucked for the past 4 years. we wouldn't have made the playoffs once, let alone would we have made the ECF.

and backwoods- you're telling me that pierce isn't as good as past celtics who are in the hall of fame? what else is new? we all know he isn't a hall of famer but he is an all-star and that is nothing to sneeze at.

and how does he waste his talent? he ranked 14th in the league in efficiency this year behind KG, Lebron, Dirk, Amare, Marion, Duncan, Iverson, Shaq, Kobe, T-Mac, Brad Miller, Elton Brand, and Dwyane Wade. and he was just ahead of Mr. MVP, Steve Nash. That ain't bad company.

danny isn't going to trade him unless he gets an offer that he can't refuse and that is unlikely to happen. so hate it or love it, paul pierce is going to be the face of the celtics for a few more years and if we're going to be hoisting up banner #17 in the near future he's going to be a part of it. you don't know what you have until you lose it.

Once again - No Masking Please - Whiterhino


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

MVP Monitor/Predictor - since the award has been given out (this is the 50th year), whoever has finished 1st on the Monitor has won the award 33 times, 2nd place has won it 10 times, 3rd place has won it 4 times, 8th place once, 12th place once and now 10th place (Nash)

simply put, it's the pct of your teams things that you have done * team wins

44.5 DAL Dirk Nowitzki
42.4 MIN Kevin Garnett
39.9 PHO Shawn Marion
39.3 PHO Amare Stoudemire
37.2 CLE LeBron James
36.6 SA Tim Duncan
36.6 HOU Tracy McGrady
35.9 MIA Dwyane Wade
35.2 MIA Shaquille O'Neal
32.3 PHO Steve Nash
31.8 PHI Allen Iverson
31.2 SEA Ray Allen
29.5 WAS Gilbert Arenas
29.4 HOU Ming Yao
28.9 BOS Paul Pierce

i'll keep the 15th most valuable player in the league


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> 1. Kevin Garnett
> 2. Tim Duncan
> 3. Shaquille O'Neal
> 5. LeBron James
> ...


These are the players that I would swap for Pierce (disregarding the trade restrictions in the CBA. Manu Ginobili is debatable. I _also_ think you are underrating Pierce.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:



> How about:
> 
> Kobe Bryant
> Lamar Odom
> ...



Nobody would want kobe and the lakers just resigned him for 7 years


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> How about:
> 
> Kobe Bryant
> Lamar Odom
> ...


Nah, throw in Butler or Walton to even it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

what about this trade:

Pierce
Jefferson
Lafrentz

for

Garnett
Cassell


i'm guessing (and hoping) we would just be treating cassell as an expiring deal...ideally we could have him hang out on a yacht until february when we'll trade him. his game has slipped significantly and i'm not even sure if he's better than banks/west at this point. with his attitude problems, i just don't think it would be worth it to have him on the bench.

so this comes down to pierce, jefferson, and raef vs. KG. i think you have to take the big ticket here. it's not everyday that you get an opportunity to trade for the best player in the league who also happens to be a character guy. danny is excellent at picking up valuable pieces and i think in a year or two we will be legitimate contenders. for this year, that would leave us with:

PG Banks, West
SG Allen
SF Ricky, Reed
PF KG
C Blount, Perkins

plus our rookies, whoever we acquire in the payton and toine sign and trades, and whoever we sign with the MLE and the low level exception. the pieces we pick up this way will make us very good next year. after one more offseason of adding pieces, we will be in contention for #17.

I would LOVE this move.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> here's the first pierce trade rumor that i've heard that i've actually liked:
> 
> pierce
> 
> ...


That would be an amazing deal. It gets us a good SG/SF to replace Pierce and a terrific 20-25 mpg guy to go with Jefferson at PF. The 8th pick would be great to package or to keep. We could probably get something pretty nice if we packaged 8 and 18. Maybe even move into the top five if we got lucky.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> danny isn't going to trade him unless he gets an offer that he can't refuse and that is unlikely to happen. so hate it or love it, paul pierce is going to be the face of the celtics for a few more years and if we're going to be hoisting up banner #17 in the near future he's going to be a part of it. you don't know what you have until you lose it.



I will bet you money right now that when we win Banner #17, Paul Peirce will NOT be a member of the Boston Celtics, he will be a long gone, rarely thought of and everyone will be happy for it because we will be Champions again. 
You can have the most talent in the world but if you are a cancer it doesn't matter. Kobe is one of the most talented guys to ever play on a basketball court and I wouldn't want him on my team for anything you could offer. Talent does NOT = championship caliber. 
I think some of you don't realize how LOWLY Paul is now thought of in this league and I'm not talking just because of what happened in the playoffs. His attitude the last couple years has been terrible and he embarassed everyone in the World Championships a few years back. Now he thinks he should be paid to represent his country, he's a disgrace. I can't understand how everyone isn't seeing it now. I wasn't a Paul hater either, but boy, he's turned me into one. 
I'm not Underestimating Paul, I know what kind of character champions have to have, Paul doesn't have it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Kobe is one of the most talented guys to ever play on a basketball court and I wouldn't want him on my team for anything you could offer. Talent does NOT = championship caliber.



kobe did have a little part in a few championships didnt he??


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> kobe did have a little part in a few championships didnt he??


Yes he did, but I think it's more clear now than ever before that it was on Shaq's back. There is no other dominant guy in the league like Shaq so Paul will never have that option unless we trade him to Miami. The bottom fell out of that team this year without Shaq and it's not like they EVER had much of a supporting cast so it can't be argued his support was gone, it was mearly Shaq was gone. I didn't realize how much of a difference it made either until now, I didn't think they'd fall that far.....and just for the record, as much as I can't stand Kobe...Paul is no where NEAR his talent, not even in the same orbit.....but they both have the selfish go it alone streak in common.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> I will bet you money right now that when we win Banner #17, Paul Peirce will NOT be a member of the Boston Celtics, he will be a long gone, rarely thought of and everyone will be happy for it because we will be Champions again.
> You can have the most talent in the world but if you are a cancer it doesn't matter. Kobe is one of the most talented guys to ever play on a basketball court and I wouldn't want him on my team for anything you could offer. Talent does NOT = championship caliber.
> I think some of you don't realize how LOWLY Paul is now thought of in this league and I'm not talking just because of what happened in the playoffs. His attitude the last couple years has been terrible and he embarassed everyone in the World Championships a few years back. Now he thinks he should be paid to represent his country, he's a disgrace. I can't understand how everyone isn't seeing it now. I wasn't a Paul hater either, but boy, he's turned me into one.
> I'm not Underestimating Paul, I know what kind of character champions have to have, Paul doesn't have it.


i'll agree with you that we probably won't win a championship with him...but if we win one in the next 4 years (barring a miracle trade for KG) he will be on the team.

and i see paul's personality flaws. i wish they weren't there. but he hasn't caused problems by asking for a trade or complaining that he wants a teammate out. and i absolutely love his game and i'm not willing to push him out of town just to get someone like michael redd and put this team back in the lottery.


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

Why don't you guys see that Pierce is best thing this team has now. I've been a celtics fan for a very long time. I remember getting screwed on a goal tending call against Charlotte and Morning. I remember Reggie Lewis collapsing on the court. I remember Bagley doing all he could to get the celtics out of the first round. And I remember languishing in mediocrity. True we got unlucky with Duncan, and Pitino set us back 3 to 5 years, but we now have an all-star stud at the 3 and a future powerhouse 4 in Pierce and Jefferson. Ricky/Allen/West are the 2's. Jury's still out on Perkins and the 5 spot, and the PG position is not up to par with the rest of the league yet. 

But, this is the youngest and most athletic team the celtics have had in years. Also, its the youngest and most athletic and talented team in the Atlantic and conservatively top 6 in the East. Its a great starting point. 

I don't agree with some of his shot selection and arguing with the ref's but some of that came from Walker. But give him time in this new system. Jury's still out on Doc as an in-game coach, but the more Ainge says he's our coach, Pierce will buy into the system and then we can see what he's made of.

I firmly believe that the Celtics need to keep Pierce and Pierce needs to accept the system he's in and take the next step...MAKE YOUR TEAMATES BETTER. If you saw the Celtics play when everyone was on the same page and played in the system, you'd notice Pierce was incredible. Shot selection was much better, easy layups, quality passes, not over-dribbling, crashing the boards, and not reacting to every little wistle. Give him 1 more year and hopefully he sees all this.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

looks like an LA writer is also interested in the pierce for maggette, wilcox, and the #1:

"However, starting a youth movement with no immediate title prospects, insiders say the organization is also open to what was once unthinkable — trading Pierce…. OK, how about to the local hope (Clippers) for Corey Maggette and Chris Wilcox? If it takes a No. 1 on top of that, throw it in, too. Wilcox and the pick are superfluous. Maggette is exciting, a major producer, a gamer and a bargain at $7 million a year but Pierce is a bona fide great player, if one with some growing up to do, and, at 27, just entering his prime. Bringing him home and adding him to their promising young lineup would be dynamite."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-heisler22may22,1,4049391.column?page=2&coll=la-headlines-sports

i love maggette and this trade is ok, but i'm now less crazy about it...the clippers actually have the 12th pick (not the 8th) and unless we could use this to get paul or marvin williams it's not a great pick. also maggette misses about 15 games almost every year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Pierce is a bona fide great player, if one with some growing up to do, and, at 27, just entering his prime.



exactly...so theres no point in trading him...he does have some growin up to do but so does most of the young players in the nba...and yes hes still young


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That would be a terrific deal for the Celtics.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i don't know. an underrated quality of pierce (and walker) is that he is very durable, he never misses an extended period of time. maggette hasn't had any significant injuries but he's only play 70 games once in the past 5 years when he played 73 in 03-04. and his last season ended with an injury, you can't be sure that he'll come back 100%. and i'm pretty sure that i read that maggette often is lazy on defense.

other than that, chris wilcox and the draft pick have potential to turn into good things but right now they're not much of anything.

it could be good, it could be bad, right now i think we should just keep pierce though. he's coming off a great regular season and an amazing playoff series that was overshadowed by one bad move coupled with a couple bad calls. and maggette is even one of my top 3 favorite non-celtics in the NBA.


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if this would be selling Pierce short a bit, but how about a return to California (not the clips tho) as he heads to the Oakland/GS Warriors in return for Derick Fisher and JRich - throw ins would be needed to balance it out capwise, but it would be an interesting deal - add a young stud, ready for a new market and a veteran point guard to lead the young guys. ANother possibility that does work under the cap is Pierce heading to Memphis for Jason Williams, Brian Cardinal and Dahntay Jones. It adds a relatively young point guard (who is a headcase - but Doc has seemed to do well with headcases) a hardworking dirty work guy in Cardinal and a below average 2 guard as trade fodder. Personally I like that proposed Clippers deal with Maggette, Wilcox and their pick - but I don't think in any scenario we're going to get true value for Pierce.


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

Another trade that would work would be Blount and Pierce for AI, Kevin Ollie and Michael Bradley - if we could draft Francisco Garcia and Martell Webster and find an expiring sign and trade for Walker (say Penny Hardaway) we'd have a team built around the style AI likes to play, without someone threatening his masculinity (like a Van Horn, Stackhouse, Glen Robinson, CWeb have done) - I think the rookies would give outside shooting AI loves to have around him - Hardaway gives flexibility to trade for a pg if West and Banks don't develop, Big AL would flourish with a guy like AI drawing double and triple teams - even Raef would benefit. Ricky could find himself in dire straights, but he did show some adjustment in his stye of play this season. It'd be an experiment I think could work and bring green 17

C- Raef - Perk
PF - Big AL - Bradley
SF - Ricky - Webster - 
SG - AI - Allen - Garcia
PG - West - Banks - Ollie 

IR - Hardaway, Reed, Designated big man

What do y'all think?


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

if we do that grizzlies deal, i refuse to support the celtics. ever. again. the grizzlies are trying to dump j-will for ANYTHING, we don't need to offer them pierce. and dahntay jones and brian cardinal...those guys SUCK.

as for the golden state deal, NO NO NO. J-Rich is a large step down from pierce, and you can shoot me if derek fisher ever suits up in green.

the philly deal is reasonable, but i don't see why they'd do it, and personally i wouldn't do it either. further, there's no way we can get martell webster AND francisco garcia. and that front court is abysmal.


----------

